# Removing a Router Bit from a Bosch 1617



## Bags (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been having trouble removing router bits from my Bosch 1617 router. The collet won't release the bit. Any ideas on what I could be doing wrong (if anything) or what I need to keep in mind when replacing the bit?


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you using both wrenches? Small one to hold at the bottom of the collet while the other one to twist the opposite direction? I've got the 1617vs also.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I've found that with my 1617, that there are two "steps". The first pull of the wrench seems to loosen the collet, but if you continue past the point where the collet nut is loose, there's another point where you run into resistance. I need to give it another turn or two beyond this point to get the bit out.

If that's not it, check the inside of the collet for rust. If you find it, use a bit of penetrating oil and some 0000 steel wool to remove it.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Exactly what bunkie said. I keep mine sprayed out and free of dust when not in use also.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I too have the Bosch 1617, great router. Ditto on what bunkie stated.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Wha bunkie said


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Use a wrench and tap the side of the collet a few times, works most of the time


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

The first step loosens the grip the second will actually eject it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as stated the Bosch 1517 has a self-release collet. when you untighten the bit, it'll self release it, but still keep it gripped - then as you continue to turn the wrench you'll feel the collet tighten up again - while continuing to turn the wrenches the bit will be fully released - "2 steps" this is how all self release collets work.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Just a question for clarification … does this just happen with one bit, or with all bits?

I ask because I had a similar problem getting a 1/2" straight bit out of the collet on the PC-6902 in my router table. Other bits were fine, so I sent the problem bit back to the manufacturer, which in turn confirmed that the shank was 'out of tolerance' and sent me a replacement bit.


----------



## gmerteng (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a porter cable that does the same thing, first turn loosens the collet then i have to go further with the nut until i hit a spot where the nut stops and then go further which releases the bit. I could not figure this out in the beginning either,was very frustrating.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Never used a Bosch, but the two "step" description of how the collet works is exactly how the collets on my Hitachi routers work. The first step lets go, and you can spin the bit in the collet, but not remove it, turn the wrench another half turn and you hit the second stop, loosen past that and the bit will come out easy as pie.


----------



## Bags (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses! I can finally get the collet to release easily. Thanks again and everyone have a happy holiday!


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Well I bought some dam bits from Grizzly, and I have a straight one stuck in my 1617 right now that will NOT come out….

Bit must have been to fat, and I just can't remove it.

What's Plan c??


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Remove the collet and bit as a unit from the router. Turn the collect with the bit gacing down and tap the bit out. Use a piece of wood dowel as a punch.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

So Yeah, 987Ron, I was able to tap the bit out with a piece of hard plastic, and ball peen…

Time to buy some new collets.

Thank you!!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have both Colts, which I find have an easy to use chuck, and have never had a wit of trouble with it. I also have one of those damned 1617's, and it's been a royal PIA the time I've owned it.

I bought a Muscle chuck for it, and it does cost a bit, but I've never had a chuck work as well, and been as easy to use. I got mine from Lewis Stepp at Router Boss. I believe Lew has the best price, at least he did when I bought.

https://www.chipsfly.com/quick-change.chucks.html


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I've found the 1617 the easiest router ever for removing bits due to the two stage "loosening" required. Not a problem ever in 12 years.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Guessing the presence of this thread would make it seem you have a different experience than others. Which is probably par for any tool, looked at, and used by a range of people.


----------

